# dress your views? i think itss lovely and worth the money :D



## lynne192

hey all found a dress in my area for £50 got pictures and wanna share with you...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/dressebay8.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/dressebay5.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/dressebay4.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/dressebay7.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/dressebay6.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/dressebay3.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/dressebay2.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/dressebay1.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

Lynn, please dont take this the wrong way- but that dress is awful! I'm not sure if its just the lady trying it on or what but the bodice if badly structured and it looks so ill fitted!!!! Was it professionally made or did someone make it themselves/ order it from abroad? keep looking though- you will find your dream dress!!!! xx

Please dont get upset by it! I'm not trying to be rude... but I know its a struggle with your budget, but you will get something amazing- I promise!! x


----------



## nessajane

I agree with Honey...

It looks all out of shape to me :shrug: Maybe a dress maker can sort it out for you if youre on a low budget x


----------



## aly888

I'm only looking at the pics on my phone, so can only see them small, but to me it looks like the dress is too small for the woman modelling it, wich is making it look worse than it is :shrug: it worries me that she is holding it up at the front to take pics of the detailing. If she needs to hold it up standing still, what is it going to be like walking down the aisle?!
From what I can see, the dress itself looks 'ok', but remember, I am browsing on my phone so cant get a big picture!! I may change what I've said completely when I look online!!
If its near you, maybe you could go look at it in person and maybe even try it on before commiting to buying it?! :flower: x


----------



## krissie1234uk

I agree it looks too big for her and that's why it looks awful. I second going and trying it on if it's near you so that you can get a better idea. £50 is a lot of money to waste when you're on a tight budget!


----------



## honeybee2

ye thats true, didnt realise it could be too small for her. Honestly try it on because her holding it up at the front is very worrying- which is what i meant by bad bodice structure! Go try it on but dont be pressured in buying it!!


----------



## krissie1234uk

I meant too small!


----------



## pinkmummy

I have to agree with everyone else I think it is awful. I have posted a link to a lady on here selling a dress for £50 on your othwer thread. You can see the difference between the two dresses.

This dress just doesn't look fitted properly, the sewing work looks really shoddy and personally I wouldn't pay 50p for it never mind £50


----------



## katieandbump

I think the dress would be nice on a smaller model i'm guessing that dress is a 6-8 like you wanted and she obviously isn't it will look lovely on the right size. Go and try it on before you buy get the woman to take some pics of you in it and then we can give you better advice on wether to go for it. Then you won't waste the whole budget you have for your dress. I think it'll look lovely on the correct size she does nothing for it i'm afraid would have been better showing it on a hanger.


----------



## katieandbump

Forgot to say the gorgeous dress in buy and sell on here is only £50 too but i guess that would be out of the question because it would need altering which would prob cost another £100 definitely get some pics of you in the above dress.


----------



## aly888

Having now looked at it on my laptop, I definately stand by my original comment of thinking the model is too large for the dress (which does it no favours at all). If she will let you go see it and try it on then i'd say it's worth a visit, but I still think you will be able to find a good quality dress on ebay for £50 (unless you are really tall, in which case you might struggle!) :flower:


----------



## lynne192

i am really small so it might fit me alot better than her, apprently she thought she was a size 8-10 and when she had the dress made for her it was too small and then she put on more weight.


----------



## buttonnose82

the model is making the dress look awful, I would like to see it on someone that is the correct size as I do think it would look better

however

You said you thought it was lovely, to me that says you are willing to make do, you should describe your potential wedding dress as beautiful or amazing, 'lovely' makes me think you wouldn't be 100% happy with it

Hope that makes sense :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

the pics dny do any thing the dress it is a nice dress if it was on the right size person her boobs are way to bid for it and it needs a hoop under to flow it out a bit you can see she is way to big for it with the lace at the back it is almost under her arms. 

any dress even 1 thats £1000s will look really bad if on the wrong size person the dress its self is nice if you see past the shap on her


----------



## princess_bump

i think you should go try it on sweetie, but from the pictures i don't think it's your 'one'. don't feel disheartened you will find it, regardless of budget! :hugs: have you looked at all in the monsoon sale? xx


----------



## honeybee2

yes!!!! sales!!!!!! you have over a year and a half to go- honestly, january sales is for the win!!!! Debenhams have an amazing january sale on wedding dresses!!!

Lynn I can understand your excited about buying the dress, but with your budget and so much time to go, I'd deffo leave it for a bit. Instead of searching- it will come to you in due course I promise!!

You will regret it if you dont wait for the sales!

Good luck xx


----------



## aly888

I agree with honey...you have plenty of time to find something. I know it's exciting buying the dress (if I had the money I would have ordered my dress months ago...without even trying it on. and would probably have regretted it!!) but when on a budget, the sales really really are your friends. You might find in the run up to xmas there are alot of dresses on ebay too. From women who got married this year selling their dresses for some extra xmas money :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

not excited at all about this, i am not that bothered tbh lol i just want everything sorted so i can stop worrying about the money lol....i know on a budget i wont get anything that will blow me away so not going to try and kid myself gonna look at the sales just looking around really


----------



## honeybee2

ye, its a good idea to get a feel of things lynn, but dont rust into buying it- loads around :o)


----------



## lynne192

yeah was gutted seen beautiful one on ebay and was bidding on it and my OH and DS were jumping and shouting at me so lost it lol ah well my luck only ended at £35 too :(


----------



## honeybee2

never mind darling.... you'll know when its right!!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Don't worry, at least you know that there are dresses selling cheaply on ebay that you like. I'm sure you will find others that are even nicer that the one you lost. I know someone who bought one from there for not very much.


----------



## lynne192

i found one at the start of our wedding planning but its like £2,000 which is like our whole budget so had to let it go the whole idea.


----------



## honeybee2

a dress just because its cheap will not do it. A wedding dress, more importantly YOUR wedding dress has to be so amazing and fitting that it jumps out of you- and kicks you hard!!! lmao!!!

It will happen...and it will happen for the budget too!!!!


----------



## lynne192

guess just not a huge deal to me, more worried about the other parts of the wedding lol.


----------



## honeybee2

well, thats a personal choice- but remember you have to feel great on the day too!!!


----------



## Raggydoll

I'm not sure what your budget is but have you tried this website? https://www.weddingdressesshop.co.uk/


----------



## lynne192

will keep looking, marrying the man i love so no matter what i will be feeling brilliant


----------



## pinkmummy

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/white-lvovy-...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item1e5d7362a9

What about this. Its lovely only £60 and its brand new


----------



## lynne192

beautiful but damn was bidding on a dress and because the first persons was up to something it got landed on me :(


----------



## lynne192

looks like i now have my wedding dress lol : https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320568838005&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## hevGsd

Oh thats great! the dress you've won is gorgeous! :thumbup: very pretty


----------



## aly888

Thats the one someone linked you to further up isnt it? It's gorgeous. And a real bargain :thumbup: well done!! Bridesmaids next :lol:


----------



## lynne192

lol yeah it is didn't think i would win it, its beautiful and price not to shabby either :D


----------



## buttonnose82

see, that is soooooooo much nicer and I can sense you feel happier with it than the first one you posted about!

great bargain!


----------



## <tiny_toes>

ahhh thats beautiful and looks so flattering!! you could try lightinthebox.com for bridesmaids dresses, they make them to fit and they are amazing, my friend just got married and her bridesmaids dresses were from there and they are gorgeous :) you're going to look stunning!! xx


----------



## <tiny_toes>

ps, Quiz clothing also do lovely long floaty dresses that could easily be bridesmaid dresses x


----------



## missy123

im delighted you found a dress.i wasnt sure what you were gonna go for..i thought u had blue in mind???


----------



## lynne192

was gonna get white with a blue sash on it but just gonna have blue bridesmaid dress lol


----------



## Pinkgirl

yey for finding your dress x


----------



## honeybee2

wooohooooo! told you it would happen- its beautiful!


----------



## lynne192

thanks :D got another present today got a dog lol


----------



## krissie1234uk

Oh it's the one I saw! It's a gorgeous dress and you got a real bargain there, so glad you won it! xxx


----------



## lynne192

yeah least its one thing out the way i got it today but because i had oral surgery i am having alot of blood on mouth and top and hands so not even going to tempt to try it on until that settles down.


----------

